# Do you enjoy horror games?



## Kristofferson (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you enjoy horror games? If so, do you prefer watching others play, playing them yourself, or either?

I enjoy watching others play, but I guess now I'm required to conquer my fears. Here's my first endeavor: https://www.youtube.com/user/MrWintersRead


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 24, 2014)

I love em. I love playing em. Survival horror is my second favorite genre. After jrpg.

Recently finished the evil within. And looking forward to how resident evil revelations 2 will turn out. Hopefully less focus on action and more focus on horror this time. And not to mention silent hills. That got me really excited. I mean. Hideo kojima and Guillermo del Toro are directing that game so I'm kinda expecting something out of it.  The playable teaser I saw was really well made.  But I'm not a fan of first person  perspective so I dunno how that will pan out.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I adore horror games V: I love watching other people play them and playing them myself.

My favorite would definitely be the Resident Evil Remake on gamecube. That remains, in my opinion, the scariest game ever made just for how atmospheric it is and how creepy the zombies are in it. Silent Hill is also pretty cool~ Games that make you wander through the dark are always a plus in my book. The new one looks pretty cool.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes. I cant seem to get enough of the them in the past month. I've played a bucket load of horror games, some indie.
My all time favorite is Amnesia: The Dark Decent.

So this past month I've compleated Anna, Outlast, Five nights at Freddys, Amnesia: The Dark Decent, Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, and a buggy Horror FPS called Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi. Having insomnia is a #@$# sometimes


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd like the genre more if they weren't all turning into shitty hide-n-seek simulators.

Alien: Isolation is the first good one for a while. Unlike some recent popular ones, it actually emphasises on the "game" part. In some ways, it manages to remind me of Resi.


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 24, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I adore horror games V: I love watching other people play them and playing them myself.
> 
> My favorite would definitely be the Resident Evil Remake on gamecube. That remains, in my opinion, the scariest game ever made just for how atmospheric it is and how creepy the zombies are in it. Silent Hill is also pretty cool~ Games that make you wander through the dark are always a plus in my book. The new one looks pretty cool.



Wandering through the dark, yes. Or in the fog, etc. No in-your-face jumpscares needed in those.


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 24, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I love em. I love playing em. Survival horror is my second favorite genre. After jrpg.
> 
> Recently finished the evil within. And looking forward to how resident evil revelations 2 will turn out. Hopefully less focus on action and more focus on horror this time. And not to mention silent hills. That got me really excited. I mean. Hideo kojima and Guillermo del Toro are directing that game so I'm kinda expecting something out of it.  The playable teaser I saw was really well made.  But I'm not a fan of first person  perspective so I dunno how that will pan out.



I didn't grow up playing horror, but I've gained quite an appreciation. I need to go and play the older Silent Hill and Resident Evil games. Badly.

I also enjoy JRPGs! Nice!


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 24, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Yes. I cant seem to get enough of the them in the past month. I've played a bucket load of horror games, some indie.
> My all time favorite is Amnesia: The Dark Decent.
> 
> So this past month I've compleated Anna, Outlast, Five nights at Freddys, Amnesia: The Dark Decent, Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, and a buggy Horror FPS called Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi. Having insomnia is a #@$# sometimes



That's a good amount of horror. I've looked into Anna, might be playing soon. Briefly began Amnesia: The Dark Descent, but I hadn't steeled myself, so I put it off. Will play again very soon, and record that.


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 24, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I'd like the genre more if they weren't all turning into shitty hide-n-seek simulators.
> 
> Alien: Isolation is the first good one for a while. Unlike some recent popular ones, it actually emphasises on the "game" part. In some ways, it manages to remind me of Resi.



Yes, there are quite a few of poor excuses for horror games nowadays. I value a good story with great playability and memorable atmosphere.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2014)

Holy fucking shit, use multi-quote and the edit button.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm glad to see the horror genre growing because when done well you get right in the fucking game. Especially playing in the dark with the surround sound up. And the BAM controller drop OH MY GOD.... i dont want my character to die.... lets get some milk and calm down.


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 25, 2014)

Plastic-Fox said:


> I'm glad to see the horror genre growing because when done well you get right in the fucking game. Especially playing in the dark with the surround sound up. And the BAM controller drop OH MY GOD.... i dont want my character to die.... lets get some milk and calm down.



That is a good sign, yes. It doesn't always have to be you dying, it is the character. That's a hook when done right. What have you been playing?


----------



## -Nimh- (Nov 25, 2014)

ooh I LOVE horror games, playing as well as watching people play it

just looked up my favourite gameplay about some guy who was forced by his friends to play a certain scene in condemned 2, hilarious
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixvh-8W1OS8


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 26, 2014)

-Nimh- said:


> ooh I LOVE horror games, playing as well as watching people play it
> 
> just looked up my favourite gameplay about some guy who was forced by his friends to play a certain scene in condemned 2, hilarious
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixvh-8W1OS8



Nice! I haven't heard of Condemned 2 before, actually.


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 26, 2014)

I love watching and playing horror games. Silent Hill, Left 4 Dead, BioShock counts to an extent (though only the first two)... I just wish I had a better selection here. And that my computer was at all capable of running Amnesia or Five Nights at Freddy's.


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 27, 2014)

Cyberra said:


> I love watching and playing horror games. Silent Hill, Left 4 Dead, BioShock counts to an extent (though only the first two)... I just wish I had a better selection here. And that my computer was at all capable of running Amnesia or Five Nights at Freddy's.



Of those three, I've only played BioShock. While that was really good, I still must play the other two. They've been calling my name for years. I also hope you can run PC horror games soon, too. I've actually only just begun Amnesia: The Dark Descent for the first time, and I've not played FNAF. I've seen it played a great deal, though.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

I just bought the Penumbra bundle on steam for $3. since it was made the same people who made Amnesia, I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Shad_noise (Nov 27, 2014)

I love horror anything, but sadly most things don't scare me too much. I like Silent Hill 2 a lot, Eternal Darkness, Fatal Frame, and some other stuff, but they don't scare me, and I like being scared. Yume Nikki terrified me, not because it was particularly scary but because I gave a phobia of abstract things and the game is full of them. The only game that I've ever honestly been scared of is Five Nights at Freddy's due to the panic of waiting - the characters themselves aren't too scary, just sitting and worrying about surviving is. But regardless of what scares me, I love all horror games.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

Whenever I think of Yume Nikki this is all I can remember.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 27, 2014)

I can't say I'm a huge fan of horror games as I am of horror films, but I do appreciate horror tropes in games that don't focus on the genre; Ravenholm from Half-Life 2, necromancer and vampire hideouts in TES games, Max's dreams from Max Payne, every "oh shit" moment in Prey, just to name a few favorites.

My favorite horror game would have to be Blood. The entire game is a nod to popular horror movies and tropes (one level is based off of the Overlook Hotel from The Shining, complete with frozen Jack Torrance and hedge maze), is extremely violent, and features cheesy one-liners and maniacal laughter from the anti-hero as he torches cultists, zombies, and gargoyles. I can replay it for years... which I have been doing. I highly recommend it to those who have few loose screws.

Amnesia was great for the first half, but it became predictable later on (the dungeon and torture chambers were horror perfection, though). Horror survival is downright boring in my world, so I don't play many.

I'll admit, I enjoy games like Doom where I can blow stuff up and t-bag a demon's body while shredding away a horde of zombies with a chainsaw to the beat of a dying heart. Oh, the horror!


----------



## Cyberra (Nov 27, 2014)

Kristofferson said:


> Of those three, I've only played BioShock. While that was really good, I still must play the other two. They've been calling my name for years. *I also hope you can run PC horror games soon, too.* I've actually only just begun Amnesia: The Dark Descent for the first time, and I've not played FNAF. I've seen it played a great deal, though.



That would require getting a whole new computer, one with enough processing speed/whatever to run the games. My computer is a 10-year-old original Alienware with a dying motherboard. At this point it can't even run a malware scan without loading lag and sound glitches. And I can't afford to fix/replace it.


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 27, 2014)

When you're scared of playing video games, every game is horror.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 27, 2014)

Shad_noise said:


> I love horror anything, but sadly most things don't scare me too much. I like *Silent Hill 2* a lot, Eternal Darkness, *Fatal Frame*, and some other stuff, but they don't scare me, and I like being scared. Yume Nikki terrified me, not because it was particularly scary but because I gave a phobia of abstract things and the game is full of them. The only game that I've ever honestly been scared of is Five Nights at Freddy's due to the panic of waiting - the characters themselves aren't too scary, just sitting and worrying about surviving is. But regardless of what scares me, I love all horror games.




That is some top notch horror games you have there. You make this panda cry


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 27, 2014)

I adore them. Some of my faves are: Metro (Series), F.E.A.R, Dead Space (Series), Bioshock (Series), Alan Wake.


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 28, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I just bought the Penumbra bundle on steam for $3. since it was made the same people who made Amnesia, I'm pretty excited.



Nice!! Penumbra looks creepy, I'll definitely check it out too.




Shad_noise said:


> I love horror anything, but sadly most things don't scare me too much. I like Silent Hill 2 a lot, Eternal Darkness, Fatal Frame, and some other stuff, but they don't scare me, and I like being scared. Yume Nikki terrified me, not because it was particularly scary but because I gave a phobia of abstract things and the game is full of them. The only game that I've ever honestly been scared of is Five Nights at Freddy's due to the panic of waiting - the characters themselves aren't too scary, just sitting and worrying about surviving is. But regardless of what scares me, I love all horror games.



It's interesting that most of those don't scare you. I've played part of Yume Nikki, so I get what you mean about abstracts. Have you attempted Amnesia?




SkyboundTerror said:


> I can't say I'm a huge fan of horror games as I am of horror films, but I do appreciate horror tropes in games that don't focus on the genre; Ravenholm from Half-Life 2, necromancer and vampire hideouts in TES games, Max's dreams from Max Payne, every "oh shit" moment in Prey, just to name a few favorites.
> 
> My favorite horror game would have to be Blood. The entire game is a nod to popular horror movies and tropes (one level is based off of the Overlook Hotel from The Shining, complete with frozen Jack Torrance and hedge maze), is extremely violent, and features cheesy one-liners and maniacal laughter from the anti-hero as he torches cultists, zombies, and gargoyles. I can replay it for years... which I have been doing. I highly recommend it to those who have few loose screws.
> 
> ...



I've been following horror films also, so I like to see parallels. It's funny that you mention the Overlook Hotel. I currently live (and am typing from) the Lookout Mountain Hotel, where The Shining was almost filmed. It's a very similar place, and walking around when it's empty is eerie. I'll look into Blood, then.

I've only begun Amnesia, so I'll keep what you said in mind. Doom is a game I must play. I've got Ultimate Doom on Steam now, so it won't be long.




MissFleece said:


> When you're scared of playing video games, every game is horror.



I'm sorry to hear that.




SparkyWolf said:


> I adore them. Some of my faves are: Metro (Series), F.E.A.R, Dead Space (Series), Bioshock (Series), Alan Wake.



Nice ones! I've not played most of those. I now have Metro 2033, and plan on getting the rest. F.E.A.R. is on the list, and Dead Space, Alan Wake I'm looking into also. So many!


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 28, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> I adore them. Some of my faves are: Metro (Series), F.E.A.R, Dead Space (Series), Bioshock (Series), Alan Wake.



I've had Alan Wake in my steam library untouched for a year and a half. I thought it was a adventure game. How scary is it?


----------



## Gronix (Nov 28, 2014)

I do like horror games, but I'd rather just lay in my bed at night watching other people playing it.
I do play some occasionally, but I'm a wimp and get scared easily


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 28, 2014)

I only enjoy it as a side element and not the main theme of the game.
Games such as Thief 2014 and Metro: last light are some of my favorite games of all time due to the fact that they feature an incredible horror element without wandering too far from the main theme.
I'm fairly easily scared in games, but mostly i don't play pure horror games because i find them really boring after a certain point. usually a few dozen minutes in.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 28, 2014)

If done right, yeah, I like 'em.
I've played the Penumbra series, both Amnesia games, and Outlast. My favorite would probably be Penumbra: Black Plague. The Dark Descent was good. but pretty overrated IMO. Machine for Pigs was a letdown. Outlast was alright, but if felt way too... Scripted? And the ending was awful.


----------



## Kristofferson (Nov 28, 2014)

Gronix said:


> I do like horror games, but I'd rather just lay in my bed at night watching other people playing it.
> I do play some occasionally, but I'm a wimp and get scared easily



That's pretty much been me up until recently, when I've had to play, haha. I know exactly how that is. I began Amnesia about a year ago, freaked out from the simple sounds echoing and shut it down.




Pantheros said:


> I only enjoy it as a side element and not the main theme of the game.
> Games such as Thief 2014 and Metro: last light are some of my favorite games of all time due to the fact that they feature an incredible horror element without wandering too far from the main theme.
> I'm fairly easily scared in games, but mostly i don't play pure horror games because i find them really boring after a certain point. usually a few dozen minutes in.



Ah, I see. I enjoy horror if there's a good story as the baseline. Alan Wake is a good example, though I haven't played. Silent Hill, BioShock also.




Wolveon said:


> If done right, yeah, I like 'em.
> I've played the Penumbra series, both Amnesia games, and Outlast. My favorite would probably be Penumbra: Black Plague. The Dark Descent was good. but pretty overrated IMO. Machine for Pigs was a letdown. Outlast was alright, but if felt way too... Scripted? And the ending was awful.



You played a good selection of the better part of current horror. Not to say those were the best, as I haven't finished any of them, but many haven't quite reached their quality. BioShock is a favorite of mine.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 29, 2014)

I dunno why they classified "the last of us" as horror  but it's definitely got some really good story telling. I would say it's more of stealth action adventure than horror tho.

Some older games that I enjoy playing are silent Hill 1-3 (haven't played 4 but I'm looking into it, and the newer silent Hill games aren't up to par with the originals),  the first 3 resident evil games, fatal frame, siren... hmm. Those are the ones on top of my mind at the moment.

And if ye like  horror visual novel games, definitely check out higurashi no naku koro ni.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 29, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I dunno why they classified "the last of us" as horror  but it's definitely got some really good story telling. I would say it's more of stealth action adventure than horror tho.


yeah, it does indeed have a bunch of horror elements in it. i believe it is a post-apocalyptic, atmospheric, action, horror and so on. I saw a full playthrough on youtube and i really liked it. now with the remastering i would love to play it on PC but i can't seem to find it up for purchase most sites :/


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 29, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> yeah, it does indeed have a bunch of horror elements in it. i believe it is a post-apocalyptic, atmospheric, action, horror and so on. I saw a full playthrough on youtube and i really liked it. now with the remastering i would love to play it on PC but i can't seem to find it up for purchase most sites :/



It's actually a play station exclusive game so there prolly won't be a pc version. The remaster was done for the ps4.


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 1, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> I dunno why they classified "the last of us" as horror  but it's definitely got some really good story telling. I would say it's more of stealth action adventure than horror tho.
> 
> Some older games that I enjoy playing are silent Hill 1-3 (haven't played 4 but I'm looking into it, and the newer silent Hill games aren't up to par with the originals),  the first 3 resident evil games, fatal frame, siren... hmm. Those are the ones on top of my mind at the moment.
> 
> And if ye like  horror visual novel games, definitely check out higurashi no naku koro ni.



I agree. FANTASTIC storytelling in The Last Of Us. Everyone keeps saying Silent Hill originals, Resident Evil, etc. are great, and I believe you all. I just need to find them haha. I found Fatal Frame II, though! Now, Siren I haven't heard of. As for the horror visual novel game, I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 1, 2014)

I just finished Slender: The Awakening. It wasn't too bad. It had some nice tense moments but it was over way too soon. I beat it in less then two hours. However it did open a extra bonus level I haven't been able to finish yet.

I would love to play "The Last of Us" but I no longer have a PS3 so its not going to happen.


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 3, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I just finished Slender: The Awakening. It wasn't too bad. It had some nice tense moments but it was over way too soon. I beat it in less then two hours. However it did open a extra bonus level I haven't been able to finish yet.
> 
> I would love to play "The Last of Us" but I no longer have a PS3 so its not going to happen.



I agree. It didn't develop the story behind it all. It only gave it a prettier setting and a bit of fleshed-out one-time victim character.

Aww, no PS3, that's a shame. If you are up for watching gameplay, it's worth it.


----------



## JSilverwing (Dec 4, 2014)

I really enjoy horror games~
Especially the Silent Hill series. Well, up til Origins. Anything past that is pretty horrible. Just doesn't have the same feel as the others.
But I also like some of the Resident Evil series, Fatal Frame...and I've played a few others but nothing that has particularly stood out to me. I'm always open to suggestions though (if I have the console to play them, that is.)

I'm currently in the process of playing through Silent Hill 2 for my boyfriend because he can't play them but wants to see them. X3


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 5, 2014)

Those are good. I like that most people who've seen the genre awhile always go to Silent Hill, Resident Evil, and Fatal Frame for classic horror. I hope people can bring the genre back effectively with new franchises.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 5, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I've had Alan Wake in my steam library untouched for a year and a half. I thought it was a adventure game. How scary is it?



Jesus... Sorry for the late reply. I'd give it a 4 out of 10, it's more creepy than anything. It has a great atmosphere though. Another of my faves that I forgot to mention is System Shock 2. Great, Great game. I actually have an original copy of it from 1999, and I managed to get it running before it came out on GOG and Steam, Which I'm glad it did, 'cause it's a bitch it get running otherwise.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 5, 2014)

I do, but my partner screams in horror whenever a jump scare happens. Usually clinging to me in fear. I still have the nail marks, she broke skin.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 6, 2014)

There is a free horror game on steam called 'Passing Pineview Forest'. It had a 'Jump Scare' that was totally unexpected.I actually jumped out of my chair, something I rarely do. You can beat it in 30 minutes if your careful.

Also I just found out about SCP - Containment Breach. A weeping angel like monster only attacks you when you blink, you control your blinking or you die. Also Cry of Fear looks like it might be fun. I purchased Kraven Manor for $2, I will let you know how the game ends up.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 6, 2014)

SCP - containment breach is great. Totally buggy n broken, but still its very good at consistent jump scares. Also it has really cool lore C: I could spend days exploring the SCP wiki files.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 6, 2014)

I love the horror genre, both games and movies, but I've avoided many games (and movies) that seem like their only source of fear is jump scares (most of the time predictable) or are all gore or stupid "typical" scary things. Those types of things do nothing to me but irritate me. >| Like, I'm trying to progress, stop getting in my way plz.

What gets me is the games with creepy atmospheres and really psychological stuff that you're forced to pay attention to either for the sake of the story or to keep yourself alive. Amnesia: The Dark Descent has been mentioned a few times in this thread and it's definitely my favorite. You can't kill the monsters, you just have to run. You have to sit there by a candle after some big event and think about what just happened to you. There were a few times that the normally non-reactive me was like "...holy shit". The rest of the time it was constant looking over my shoulder trying to be careful.

I have A Machine for Pigs in my steam library but I haven't touched it. Reviews didn't sound so great so I only got it because it was in a Humble Bundle with stuff I did want.

Also got the Penumbra games, only barely touched the 1st though. 89 minutes in Steam says, pretty boring at that point so I haven't played it in a while. I vaguely remember having to sneak around some dogs or something last time I played, which wasn't very scary, just irritating.

Anna wasn't bad. I have this thing about dolls and mannequins so it was a bit tougher for me to handle... Fucking mannequins. THEY FOLLOW YOU. ;-; Other than that, interesting story, but nothing really too scary happening. Just... mannequins.

I do recall playing Condemned 2 I think it was on the PS3, I had to stop playing that early on cuz the oily dudes were freaking me out and I couldn't kill them worth a darn, so it ended up being very frustrating. I'm quite a bit older now so maybe I should give it another try if I still have it.

Was working my way through the FEAR series early this year, but haven't touched it since. Got done with the first one, only just barely into the 2nd (demo for the 2nd is what sold me on trying it out). I binge played the 1st and it took quite a while. Despite it not being scary and the areas being quite repetitive and sorta boring, when I was done I felt very sad that I was done, like there was a huge hole in my life. I don't get what that was about. Never had that feeling from a game before.

The Cat Lady is one of my favorite games ever, but not very well known. I wouldn't say it's "scary" really, but it's pretty dang weird and just... wow. Not for the faint of heart, but I highly recommend it.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

Silent Hill 3 is one of my favorite games ever. 
I beat Clock Tower (SNES) and Sweet Home earlier this year. It was really interesting to see how the genre was really born. Sweet Home in particular was fascinating for an NES horror game.

I like to consider the Dead Space games (at least 1 and 2) honorary survival horror games. Because while you never worry about ammo and the focus is on action those games are suitably terrifying. 
Love 'em.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 7, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> Jesus... Sorry for the late reply. I'd give it a 4 out of 10, it's more creepy than anything. It has a great atmosphere though. Another of my faves that I forgot to mention is System Shock 2. Great, Great game. I actually have an original copy of it from 1999, and I managed to get it running before it came out on GOG and Steam, Which I'm glad it did, 'cause it's a bitch it get running otherwise.



System Shock 2 is a classic. It was a very difficult game.



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> SCP - containment breach is great. Totally buggy n broken, but still its very good at consistent jump scares. Also it has really cool lore C: I could spend days exploring the SCP wiki files.



It's a great game but I haven't be able to beat it yet. The first time I picked up a door card, opened a room, got a ways in and then died. When I reload my save the card was gone and I was trapped in the room.  I restated the game and got stuck in this room filled Parana plant dog hybrids. I will try again. The game is very interesting.

 I completed Kraven Manor. Don't bother. It's not very scarey and can be finished in under a hour.

There is this obscure scary Korean game called White Day.  A group of fans translated it to English and post it on ModDB. I'm on the fence if I should try it.


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 10, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> Jesus... Sorry for the late reply. I'd give it a 4 out of 10, it's more creepy than anything. It has a great atmosphere though. Another of my faves that I forgot to mention is System Shock 2. Great, Great game. I actually have an original copy of it from 1999, and I managed to get it running before it came out on GOG and Steam, Which I'm glad it did, 'cause it's a bitch it get running otherwise.




I have System Shock 2, but will be waiting to play it until I can devote the time to all the frustration it'll cause me. I've heard it's difficult, but yes, very good.




Jack Arclight said:


> I do, but my partner screams in horror whenever a jump scare happens. Usually clinging to me in fear. I still have the nail marks, she broke skin.



Those jump scares can be quite nasty too. I feel sorry for ya.




Maugryph said:


> There is a free horror game on steam called 'Passing Pineview Forest'. It had a 'Jump Scare' that was totally unexpected.I actually jumped out of my chair, something I rarely do. You can beat it in 30 minutes if your careful.
> 
> Also I just found out about SCP - Containment Breach. A weeping angel like monster only attacks you when you blink, you control your blinking or you die. Also Cry of Fear looks like it might be fun. I purchased Kraven Manor for $2, I will let you know how the game ends up.



I've seen some of Passing Pineview Forest, but haven't played. Since it's free, I can look into that. SCP! I've seen so many terrifying things from that game. A friend is playing through Cry of Fear and says it's horrifying but wonderful. Also, by the same makers, another Half-Life mod called Afraid Of Monsters is good. Do let me know about Kraven Manor, yes!




Kinare said:


> I love the horror genre, both games and movies, but I've avoided many games (and movies) that seem like their only source of fear is jump scares (most of the time predictable) or are all gore or stupid "typical" scary things. Those types of things do nothing to me but irritate me. >| Like, I'm trying to progress, stop getting in my way plz.
> 
> What gets me is the games with creepy atmospheres and really psychological stuff that you're forced to pay attention to either for the sake of the story or to keep yourself alive. Amnesia: The Dark Descent has been mentioned a few times in this thread and it's definitely my favorite. You can't kill the monsters, you just have to run. You have to sit there by a candle after some big event and think about what just happened to you. There were a few times that the normally non-reactive me was like "...holy shit". The rest of the time it was constant looking over my shoulder trying to be careful.
> 
> ...



Amnesia: TDD is SO good about the psychology, yes! I recently started playing it for the first time, and it gets to me really bad. Jumpscare threats just don't do the same thing. Penumbra is one I haven't tried yet, same for Anna. One day I'll play it, though. I don't know anything about Condemned 2, unfortunately. Same with FEAR. Now, I've heard of The Cat Lady, and that looked promising. I'll try it!




BadRoy said:


> Silent Hill 3 is one of my favorite games ever.
> I beat Clock Tower (SNES) and Sweet Home earlier this year. It was really interesting to see how the genre was really born. Sweet Home in particular was fascinating for an NES horror game.
> 
> I like to consider the Dead Space games (at least 1 and 2) honorary survival horror games. Because while you never worry about ammo and the focus is on action those games are suitably terrifying.
> Love 'em.



Those SH games. I must play. And soon. Clock Tower is also on my list, but I haven't heard of Sweet Home before! What's it like? Dead Space sounds interesting also. Maybe on my down time someday. 




Maugryph said:


> System Shock 2 is a classic. It was a very difficult game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noted on Kraven Manor. I'll look into White Day!


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 10, 2014)

Kristofferson said:


> Those SH games. I must play. And soon. Clock Tower is also on my list, but I haven't heard of Sweet Home before! What's it like? Dead Space sounds interesting also. Maybe on my down time someday.


Sweet Home is, I'm pretty sure, the first survival horror game ever. It plays sort of like an RPG, but with some excellent design choices that streamline it. It's surprisingly spooky and atmospheric. I really recommend giving it a go.

Funfact: The first Resident Evil was going to be a remake of Sweet Home. In fact there's a line in Sweet Home: "We have to stop this residing evil!"


----------



## Kinare (Dec 11, 2014)

Kristofferson said:


> Penumbra is one I haven't tried yet, same for Anna. I don't know anything about Condemned 2, unfortunately. Same with FEAR. Now, I've heard of The Cat Lady, and that looked promising. I'll try it!



Only bother with Anna if you enjoy somewhat creepy stories or are freaked out by mannequins just doing whatever the heck they want like they own the place and being creepy as hell. Nothing else really happens and I don't even remember the story so it must not have been that interesting, but... Fucking. Mannequins.

FEAR you have to play because it's the law if you at all do horror games. I totally did not just make that law up, it's fact, I'm almost entirely sure of it. I'm really surprised you haven't heard of it. D: All 3 of the games go on sale quite often on Steam for $5 or under, so there's no reason not to try them, unless you're in a situation where every penny counts. Edit: And FEAR 2 has a free demo, which is what got me to finally try the series. Can't lose!

The Cat Lady is always my top recommendation to anyone anywhere who isn't weak minded and can handle a little bit (sometimes a lot) of insanity. It is definitely not a game I will forget without a medical issue preventing me from remembering, but the disclaimer deserves a constant repeat: it is _not_ for those who are easy to emotionally scar. I can see it being traumatizing for certain people who aren't de-sensitized to certain emotional subjects, so I try to remember to include that disclaimer whenever I recommend it.


----------



## Aquin (Dec 13, 2014)

Kinare said:


> Only bother with Anna if you enjoy somewhat creepy stories or are freaked out by mannequins just doing whatever the heck they want like they own the place and being creepy as hell. Nothing else really happens and I don't even remember the story so it must not have been that interesting, but... Fucking. Mannequins.
> 
> FEAR you have to play because it's the law if you at all do horror games. I totally did not just make that law up, it's fact, I'm almost entirely sure of it. I'm really surprised you haven't heard of it. D: All 3 of the games go on sale quite often on Steam for $5 or under, so there's no reason not to try them, unless you're in a situation where every penny counts. Edit: And FEAR 2 has a free demo, which is what got me to finally try the series. Can't lose!
> 
> The Cat Lady is always my top recommendation to anyone anywhere who isn't weak minded and can handle a little bit (sometimes a lot) of insanity. It is definitely not a game I will forget without a medical issue preventing me from remembering, but the disclaimer deserves a constant repeat: it is _not_ for those who are easy to emotionally scar. I can see it being traumatizing for certain people who aren't de-sensitized to certain emotional subjects, so I try to remember to include that disclaimer whenever I recommend it.



Fear is one of my favorites, even commissioned some fanart from the 3rd game recently. 

I am more into horror adventures these days:
The Lost Crown
Black Mirror series
Darkfall saga
Fatal Frame
Lots more indie titles.


----------



## jfur (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm a huge wimp. I can't even watch other people play horror games. I can handle creepy games, but stuff like Amnesia and FNAF just overloads my senses.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 13, 2014)

jfur said:


> I'm a huge wimp. I can't even watch other people play horror games. I can handle creepy games, but stuff like Amnesia and FNAF just overloads my senses.


*Gag* Amnesia and FNAF in the same sentence.

Has anyone played the Siren games? I've heard really good things about them, but haven't been able to play any of them.


----------



## jfur (Dec 13, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> *Gag* Amnesia and FNAF in the same sentence.



I know FNAF is nowhere near the quality of an actual horror game like Amnesia. It's the stupid jump scares that get to me.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 13, 2014)

Jumping into this thread head-first!

I love horror.  I love video games.  So it's only natural that I love video games.

Not too many months ago, actually, I conquered a game that I have struggled with since high school.

Silent Hill 2!  I started playing on the PS2 back way back when, but  there was just something so unnerving and unsettling about it.  That  paired with how non-modern (read: clunky) the controls are discouraged  me from ever going back to finish it.  I finally decided to be more  assertive and downloaded it on my PC, added the most recommended fan  patches, and got to work.  Still, that unnerving and unsettling sense of  dread came back in certain areas of the game.  At times, I had to  alt+tab away so I could take a small breather.  Never before in my life  has any horror movie, game, book, comic- ANYTHING done this to me.   However and unfortunately, once I got the hang of the game and its  controls, the game became a breeze and I finally finished it after all  these years with the Leave ending.

I really should take SH1 and SH3 off my backlog and get to them, haha.





BadRoy said:


> *Gag* Amnesia and FNAF in the same sentence.
> 
> Has anyone played the Siren games? I've heard really good things about them, but haven't been able to play any of them.



Actually, I managed to track down the first Siren game for the PS2 at a local used media store on Black Friday.  I haven't played it yet, but I've been hearing great things about it for years if one can get over how difficult the trial-and-error gameplay is said to be.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 13, 2014)

jfur said:


> I'm a huge wimp. I can't even watch other people play horror games. I can handle creepy games, but stuff like Amnesia and FNAF just overloads my senses.



What about horror movies? Seems like a dumb question, but I knew someone who couldn't handle games one bit, but could watch the movies ok (though they weren't his favorite, of course). Just trying to figure out how insanely weird he was or if there are others like him.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Dunno if its been mentioned and I'm too lazy to check~ but Parasite Eve is a bitchin action-rpg horror game. Doom 64 and Doom for the xbox are also great. Though i will admit doom for the xbox, the scares get a little predictable after about halfway through the game. Still a fun horror game.

OH! And Dino Crisis C: Dinosaurs may not be as scary as zombies, but its a very fun resident evil clone.


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 14, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> Sweet Home is, I'm pretty sure, the first survival horror game ever. It plays sort of like an RPG, but with some excellent design choices that streamline it. It's surprisingly spooky and atmospheric. I really recommend giving it a go.
> 
> Funfact: The first Resident Evil was going to be a remake of Sweet Home. In fact there's a line in Sweet Home: "We have to stop this residing evil!"



Whoah, that's cool! I love little things like that! 




Kinare said:


> Only bother with Anna if you enjoy somewhat creepy stories or are freaked out by mannequins just doing whatever the heck they want like they own the place and being creepy as hell. Nothing else really happens and I don't even remember the story so it must not have been that interesting, but... Fucking. Mannequins.
> 
> FEAR you have to play because it's the law if you at all do horror games. I totally did not just make that law up, it's fact, I'm almost entirely sure of it. I'm really surprised you haven't heard of it. D: All 3 of the games go on sale quite often on Steam for $5 or under, so there's no reason not to try them, unless you're in a situation where every penny counts. Edit: And FEAR 2 has a free demo, which is what got me to finally try the series. Can't lose!
> 
> The Cat Lady is always my top recommendation to anyone anywhere who isn't weak minded and can handle a little bit (sometimes a lot) of insanity. It is definitely not a game I will forget without a medical issue preventing me from remembering, but the disclaimer deserves a constant repeat: it is _not_ for those who are easy to emotionally scar. I can see it being traumatizing for certain people who aren't de-sensitized to certain emotional subjects, so I try to remember to include that disclaimer whenever I recommend it.



Thanks for the warning! I will definitely play FEAR eventually, then. And as for The Cat Lady, I may be able to take it. I'll see. 




jfur said:


> I'm a huge wimp. I can't even watch other people play horror games. I can handle creepy games, but stuff like Amnesia and FNAF just overloads my senses.



I know this, exactly. I'm going to experience FNAF for the first time soon. I'm not sure I'll be ready for Freddy.




BadRoy said:


> *Gag* Amnesia and FNAF in the same sentence.
> 
> Has anyone played the Siren games? I've heard really good things about them, but haven't been able to play any of them.



I haven't, or even heard of them. Will look them up!




Funeral said:


> Jumping into this thread head-first!
> 
> I love horror. I love video games. So it's only natural that I love video games.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the thread! You're doing better than I am with the older Silent Hill games. As soon as I can get my hands on one, at least! I am so intrigued by the overall feeling from the game. I can't wait to play!




GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Dunno if its been mentioned and I'm too lazy to check~ but Parasite Eve is a bitchin action-rpg horror game. Doom 64 and Doom for the xbox are also great. Though i will admit doom for the xbox, the scares get a little predictable after about halfway through the game. Still a fun horror game.
> 
> OH! And Dino Crisis C: Dinosaurs may not be as scary as zombies, but its a very fun resident evil clone.



I don't think it was mentioned, no. DOOM. I need to play Doom. I got a copy of Ultimate Doom for PC, and can't wait to have time enough to play it! Dino Crisis sounds fun too!


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 14, 2014)

jfur said:


> I'm a huge wimp. I can't even watch other people play horror games. I can handle creepy games, but stuff like Amnesia and FNAF just overloads my senses.


That's like grouping Spirited Away and Pokemon. They are both anime but are different genres.

Amensia: An awesome horror game that relys on atmosphere, story, and creepiness to lure you in to the game world. finaly gained attention when PewDiePie did a lets play of it.

FNAF: A point and click game that throws a hundred cheap jump scares at you. Your stuck in a office closing and opening doors. So much fun :V   A exercise in boredom. It's also very difficult to play on a tablet. Only popular because PewDiePie did a lets play of it. 

BTW. 'Grave' looks like it might become a cool horror game. Watched someone play the beta demo. looks very cool


----------



## Arec (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't know if anyone mentioned it before, but PAINKILLER. I don't usually play horror games because I'm a scaredy cat and it's very easy to jump scare me. But this is maybe the most heavy metal game there's ever been, even though it's over 10 years old now and can be run on a toaster. It really did have that real FEAR effect, sometimes after playing I checked all doors or looked under my bed twice to see if there were any demon butchers under it. I really enjoyed plaing it even though it maybe messed up my childhood a lil bit 

Most horror games I've played either throw copypasta zombie faces at you with those weird "Uugh" sounds which just doesn't do it for me. There are actually some games like Bioshock and Dark Souls that can be categorized as horror even if that's not their main genre but that's just not the same as a real horror game. Both heavily rely on a psychological fear, like in thrillers, while Painkiller has little to no story in it and relies 99% on visual and atmospheric fear. I think everyone should try it, it really is a great game even though the AI sucks really bad.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 14, 2014)

Funeral said:


> I really should take SH1 and SH3 off my backlog and get to them, haha.


Play 3 dude! I will be blasphemous and admit that I love it more than 2.

I guess I can include *Deadly Premonition* on here even though it's more of a funny, quirky game. I thought those ghosts were pretty spooky. 
_Don't want to diieeeeee._​


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 14, 2014)

Arec said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned it before, but PAINKILLER.



I wouldn't consider Painkiller a horror game, It's a FPS. A doom inspired type of game. Bioshock has horror moments, but it's more about shooting things then intentionally trying to scare you. There is nothing scarey when your well armed to the teeth. The FEAR series never scared me, it creeped me out a litte. I still enjoyed the games though.

@Garth  I got this urge to play Dino Crisis now.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 14, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> Play 3 dude! I will be blasphemous and admit that I love it more than 2.
> 
> I guess I can include *Deadly Premonition* on here even though it's more of a funny, quirky game. I thought those ghosts were pretty spooky.
> _Don't want to diieeeeee._​





I will, I will I swear!  ButI'mgoingtoplay1next *cough*
I was told I would appreciate the third one more after my completion of the first one.
And while I like my non-pc games to be physical, there was a PS+ sale on the first SH1 for a buck or two, so I couldn't turn that down!
Plus, since it's able to be moved over onto the vita (not officially, but it's possible), I can play it while snuggled in my bed with all the lights off!

As for DeadPrem, what's it like?  Every time horror games are talked about, that name pops up more and more.  The vanilla edition is free on PS+, but I've been thinking about picking up the Director's Cut via Steam sale since it usually drops to a few bucks or so.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 14, 2014)

Funeral said:


> As for DeadPrem, what's it like?  Every time horror games are talked about, that name pops up more and more.  The vanilla edition is free on PS+, but I've been thinking about picking up the Director's Cut via Steam sale since it usually drops to a few bucks or so.



I heard that the PC port is rather buggy. I would stick to the free Playstation version. Since I don't have a ps4, I will buy the steam game when it's on sale and let you know.


----------



## Renarde (Dec 14, 2014)

Fatal Frame I, II, and III... loved them all, personal favorites. I wanted the fourth one so badly, but there was no stateside release for it.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 14, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> I heard that the PC port is rather buggy. I would stick to the free Playstation version. Since I don't have a ps4, I will buy the steam game when it's on sale and let you know.



Oh wow, you weren't joking.
I looked up the port on steam and read the top review talking about how awful the port is- locked at 720p, bad framerate consistency, CTD left and right, and hard-to-map buttons since it was a straight console to pc port.
How unfortunate.
At least there's a fan patch out there that addresses some of those problems.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 14, 2014)

Renarde said:


> Fatal Frame I, II, and III... loved them all, personal favorites. I wanted the fourth one so badly, but there was no stateside release for it.



YES!


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 14, 2014)

Funeral said:


> As for DeadPrem, what's it like?  Every time horror games are talked about, that name pops up more and more.  The vanilla edition is free on PS+, but I've been thinking about picking up the Director's Cut via Steam sale since it usually drops to a few bucks or so.


It is... something else. 

The best and most obvious comparison to make is with the series* Twin Peaks* if you've seen it. Dead Prem gets to be VERY different, but oddly carries a lot of the same charms: Ridiculous characters, mind-bending sequences, and a pretty great story. The main character is brilliant and the central mystery is pretty intriguing. 

The gameplay itself is nothing special, but there is a lot of style to it. 

I highly recommend it, if only for the experience.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 14, 2014)

I feel the horror every time I see Pudge's Hook


----------



## MegaMew (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah! Most being
- Silent hill
- Fatal Frame
- Amnesia
and others i can't name at the current moment.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 14, 2014)

Well, it depends.
For example, I don't like games that depend on jump scares, like Slender or Five Nights At Freddy's, I also don't like games that try to be scary by throwing tons of enemies at you, like the newer Resident Evil games. I also don't think the Dead Space games are particularly scary. "Oh hey, another air duct... I wonder what's gonna come out of there when I get close. Yup! There it is! *pewpew*"
I like horror that works through atmosphere.

Also, does The Binding of Isaac count as a horror game? It does have some pretty grotesque elements in it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 14, 2014)

Ignoring the debate over what makes good horror in general...

I think that horror GAMES have something very unique to them that most people don't appreciate - they're able to create a sense of anxiety and dread in ways that go beyond just atmosphere.

It's about player empowerment, consequence, and options given to said player. Resident Evil stopped feeling scary when it gave you plenty of guns, ammunition, speed, and manueverability, that takes away the player's vulnerability. 
In Amnesia, when you get found and killed by a baddie, you revert to the last autosave at the beginning of a room. If you compare that to the setbacks you suffer in early Resident Evil games, relatively speaking, that's removed consequence. 
In Slender, you walk and walk and hope you don't get caught, and that takes away options (for the most part) and IMO makes it feel a bit less game-y.

Resident Evil did very well on player vulnerability and consequence thanks to the low amount of ammunition, with save points scattered around in certain locations instead of automated checkpoints for every room or two. Alien: Isolation did a great job here because it basically did the exact same stuff, minus the control scheme that casuals of today can't get used to. Both games created this sense of anxiety and dread that atmosphere alone couldn't muster. Older Silent Hill games did it well, with _even better_ atmosphere and context.


----------



## MegaMew (Dec 14, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Also, does The Binding of Isaac count as a horror game? It does have some pretty grotesque elements in it.


As much as I love that game, I cannot say its a horror. It has to be more than just gross to me to be horror.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 15, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I feel the horror every time I see Pudge's Hook



I feel the lulz when it continuously misses. :L

Reminds me of a few games back in the day where everyone on my team was horrible about getting hooked, but for some reason I was always super epic at avoiding them, usually by just a hair. I'd end up turning or stopping just in time to not get hooked, but had I kept going in a linear and predictable direction like a normal person I'd have been dead just like the rest. Always luck, never skill dodges.


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 15, 2014)

Typing of the Dead, for the lulz? That's definitely on my list (and not the Overkill edition).


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 15, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> That's like grouping Spirited Away and Pokemon. They are both anime but are different genres.
> 
> Amensia: An awesome horror game that relys on atmosphere, story, and creepiness to lure you in to the game world. finaly gained attention when PewDiePie did a lets play of it.
> 
> ...



Grave did look good! I would like to see it developed more.




Arec said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned it before, but PAINKILLER. I don't usually play horror games because I'm a scaredy cat and it's very easy to jump scare me. But this is maybe the most heavy metal game there's ever been, even though it's over 10 years old now and can be run on a toaster. It really did have that real FEAR effect, sometimes after playing I checked all doors or looked under my bed twice to see if there were any demon butchers under it. I really enjoyed plaing it even though it maybe messed up my childhood a lil bit
> 
> Most horror games I've played either throw copypasta zombie faces at you with those weird "Uugh" sounds which just doesn't do it for me. There are actually some games like Bioshock and Dark Souls that can be categorized as horror even if that's not their main genre but that's just not the same as a real horror game. Both heavily rely on a psychological fear, like in thrillers, while Painkiller has little to no story in it and relies 99% on visual and atmospheric fear. I think everyone should try it, it really is a great game even though the AI sucks really bad.



That looks fun! I like that type of FPS.




BadRoy said:


> Play 3 dude! I will be blasphemous and admit that I love it more than 2.
> 
> I guess I can include *Deadly Premonition* on here even though it's more of a funny, quirky game. I thought those ghosts were pretty spooky.
> _Don't want to diieeeeee._​



DEADLY PREMONITION!! I neeeeeed to play this! Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## Kinare (Dec 16, 2014)

I just thought you should all see this and remember it for future endeavors.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Kinare said:


> I just thought you should all see this and remember it for future endeavors.



Seems legit C:


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 16, 2014)

Normal Horror games are usually boring, paranoid horror games freak me out. It's a love/hate relationship-


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 16, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> Normal Horror games are usually boring, paranoid horror games freak me out. It's a love/hate relationship-



some examples of 'normal' horror  and 'paroniod' horror would be?


----------



## MorbidWolf (Dec 17, 2014)

Silent Hill Downpour the only horror game I played(well maybe Haunted House 3D) and I liked it and it was eerie and scary and you have to run like hell or you can get a bad ending for killing so many nightmares.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 17, 2014)

MorbidWolf said:


> Silent Hill Downpour the only horror game I played(well maybe Haunted House 3D) and I liked it and it was eerie and scary and you have to run like hell or you can get a bad ending for killing so many nightmares.


That's nothing. Play silent hill 2. That will haunt you for the rest of you life


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 17, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> That's nothing. Play silent hill 2. That will haunt you for the rest of you life



I believe it, and I can't wait.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 17, 2014)

MorbidWolf said:


> Silent Hill Downpour the only horror game I played(well maybe Haunted House 3D) and I liked it and it was eerie and scary and you have to run like hell or you can get a bad ending for killing so many nightmares.


Silent Hill Downpour gets a lot of flak, but as a huge SH fan I flipping love it. They totally nail the atmosphere (which hadn't happened in a few games) and many of the otherworld transitions are unique for SH and pretty exciting. 
I also liked the interplay between Murphy and Officer Cunningham. It's like they were in SH because of one another. Cool angle.

The only downside I have with Downpour, aside from some technical problems, is the poor enemy design. SH enemies should be 
barely recognizable monstrosities, not 'cenobite-looking freaks.' The doll enemy is excellent though.

Miles better than Homecoming *shudder*


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 17, 2014)

I like playing survival games more so than horror games, horror games are too scaweh!


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 17, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> Silent Hill Downpour gets a lot of flak, but as a huge SH fan I flipping love it. They totally nail the atmosphere (which hadn't happened in a few games) and many of the otherworld transitions are unique for SH and pretty exciting.
> I also liked the interplay between Murphy and Officer Cunningham. It's like they were in SH because of one another. Cool angle.
> 
> The only downside I have with Downpour, aside from some technical problems, is the poor enemy design. SH enemies should be
> ...



I envy all of you who grew up with Silent Hill. I didn't, and my life is likely not the better for it.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 17, 2014)

Kristofferson said:


> I envy all of you who grew up with Silent Hill. I didn't, and my life is likely not the better for it.



Ye can always track down silent Hill HD if ye have a ps3. It contains both silent Hill 1 and 2. 

Then there's the upcoming resident evil HD for ps3 also. Resident evil 1 and 2. And i believe ye can download siren from the psn store.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 18, 2014)

Just an update with Siren.
I still haven't cracked open the game, but I did watch Forbidden Siren, a Japanese horror film from 2006 based (loosely I think) off the Siren game.
If any of you are fans of J-Horror, it is definitely worth watching.


----------



## Kristofferson (Dec 18, 2014)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Ye can always track down silent Hill HD if ye have a ps3. It contains both silent Hill 1 and 2.
> 
> Then there's the upcoming resident evil HD for ps3 also. Resident evil 1 and 2. And i believe ye can download siren from the psn store.



Ooh, awesome! I do have one, so I'll put that on my list. Thank you!




Funeral said:


> Just an update with Siren.
> I still haven't cracked open the game, but I did watch Forbidden Siren, a Japanese horror film from 2006 based (loosely I think) off the Siren game.
> If any of you are fans of J-Horror, it is definitely worth watching.



Good to know, I do watch J-Horror at times.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 18, 2014)

No. They're dumb. Amnesia: The Dark descent was supposed to be the thing... but I don't need to tell you how terribly dissapointed I was.

Actually the only game where I feared for real was the first Alien vs Predator, playing as a Marine before meeting the first xeno, only on the first level. Things are scary only when you don't see them.

And you know why? Because it wasn't a horror game. Horror games make me ready, so it doesn't work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2014)

I love horror, but I'm terrified to play Subnautica which is cartoony as hell and not intended to be horror.

I think the word I'm looking for is Thalassophobia.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 19, 2014)

Dog-likeDenis said:


> I like playing survival games more so than horror games, horror games are too scaweh!



But.. the gatherer only wants a hug..


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 20, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> No. They're dumb. Amnesia: The Dark descent was supposed to be the thing... but I don't need to tell you how terribly dissapointed I was.


I didn't like Amnesia when I was physically playing it. But when I stopped I felt, like, really affected by it. That's good atmosphere. 

I would have liked if Amnesia had more 'psychological' or 'mystical' horror to it. I love how when your sanity meter gets low you start to see pictures as twisted, horrifying versions of themselves. 
I wish there was more stuff like that. Because Amnesia has the atmosphere, I just wish they had thrown us some curveballs. Na' mean?


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

Not really. However my friend recently got me into Five Nights at Freddie's. I didn't want to jump on that band wagon...but the story is actually rather interesting, but it's terrifying to me x.x


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 28, 2014)

Finally got Deadly Premonition: Director's Cut on Steam. I will let you guys know what I think of it.


----------



## Esper Husky (Dec 28, 2014)

Kristofferson said:


> Do you enjoy horror games? If so, do you prefer watching others play, playing them yourself, or either?
> 
> I enjoy watching others play, but I guess now I'm required to conquer my fears. Here's my first endeavor: https://www.youtube.com/user/MrWintersRead



Yes. I enjoy playing some of them -- Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Dead Space -- and prefer to watch others -- Amnesia, Five Nights at Freddy's, and misc indie things.

For sake of commentary, favorites are RE2 + 4, SH1 + 3, and DS1 + 2, from the above. Really want to play The Evil Within, but my backlog is immense.

Can't wait for the new Silent Hills, either. Hideo Kojima + Guillermo del Toro = mmmAAAAHHHH!?!?!?


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 28, 2014)

I love horror games, sadly though I don't actually get scared by the monsters and instead get all squeeful at the implications and hidden stories that are usually in them. I love the bizarre and mysterious, the more weird and creepy things buried in the game the more interested I am. Unfortunately, a lot of things become a lot less mysterious and odd as I learn more about them.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 29, 2014)

muzykalscorpio said:


> Can't wait for the new Silent Hills, either. Hideo Kojima + Guillermo del Toro = mmmAAAAHHHH!?!?!?



I'm also looking forward to this. Guillermo del Toro has a good background with these kinds of stuff so I'm curious to how this will turn out. I just really hope they don't do a first person  game like the p.t. thing. I prefer third person survival horror.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 29, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Finally got Deadly Premonition: Director's Cut on Steam. I will let you guys know what I think of it.


Yeah mans. Hope you like it. 

It's a goofy, good time. Don't you think Zach?


----------



## Enrel (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh god no, I'm the biggest baby when it comes to horror games. It takes me ten minutes to get 10 feet into the game.


----------



## Sirjoshd109 (Jan 4, 2015)

I love horror games they don't really scare me I just dig them dead space 2 is probably one of my fav's, resident evil 4 wasn't really scary but I love that game too. The only thing I really hate about the horror genre is the fact that dev's are now OBSESSED with the idea of co-op, co-op in a horror game DOES NOT WORK! It's one of the reasons why resident evil isn't scary anymore and the fact that dead space 3 sucked was because of co-op among other bad game decisions, EA's response was "Well getting rid of the horror was necessary." How is it necessary when it IS a HORROR game! Sorry for the rant.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

Kinare said:


> I just thought you should all see this and remember it for future endeavors.



More or less true for any game that claims to be a "horror game". But I love action games that have gruesome monsters in them, I think I just love fucked up stuff :V


----------



## Shirokage (Jan 4, 2015)

Survival Horror is one of my favorite genre of games. I grew up early enough for the trifecta (parasite eve, silent hill, & resident evil). My recent favorite was the Dead space series and Bioshock series. For the other Bioshock fans, it's a bit dated now but check out System Shock 1 & 2, it's by some of the same devs and afaik was the first game to use post mortem audio logs for adding atmospheric tension. The controls are a bit awkward but it's a great game.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 4, 2015)

I like them but I don't have any. I love in particular the stories and theories that come with them.
And they can't be cliche BS.


----------



## Saga (Jan 5, 2015)

I like watching them, because they stress me out to play - which is strange because I can handle any other genre that puts you under pressure and is supposed to make you stressed just fine. Its the horror ones that get me, and I think its because of the sense that you've lost control of the situation.


----------



## Mousu (Jan 9, 2015)

Shirokage said:


> Survival Horror is one of my favorite genre of games. I grew up early enough for the trifecta (parasite eve, silent hill, & resident evil). My recent favorite was the Dead space series and Bioshock series. For the other Bioshock fans, it's a bit dated now but check out System Shock 1 & 2, it's by some of the same devs and afaik was the first game to use post mortem audio logs for adding atmospheric tension. The controls are a bit awkward but it's a great game.


System Shock is such an underrated series.


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh! What did people think about P.T, the playable teaser for Silent Hills. After I recovered from the shock of fucking Hideo Kojima + Guillermo Del Toro, I loved the hell out of P.T. 

I didn't play it, but my god I didn't have to. It's probably the most promising gameplay I've seen in years. Fucking terrifying.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 9, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> Oh! What did people think about P.T, the playable teaser for Silent Hills. After I recovered from the shock of fucking Hideo Kojima + Guillermo Del Toro, I loved the hell out of P.T.
> 
> I didn't play it, but my god I didn't have to. It's probably the most promising gameplay I've seen in years. Fucking terrifying.



I watched someone play it. I wish I could have. It looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Gabriel the Lion (Jan 9, 2015)

The Horror Genre is in my top 3 favs, as for the topic question, i take part in both. the last horror game I've played was Spooky's house of jumpscares, its a cute game but it get deep with the main baddies in it which i love. i have a few games that i'm going to record for YT once i get my new tower which are, F.E.A.R. 1 - 3 and DeadSpace 1&2


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 9, 2015)

Gabriel the Lion said:


> The Horror Genre is in my top 3 favs, as for the topic question, i take part in both. the last horror game I've played was Spooky's house of jumpscares, its a cute game but it get deep with the main baddies in it which i love. i have a few games that i'm going to record for YT once i get my new tower which are, F.E.A.R. 1 - 3 and DeadSpace 1&2



Spooky's house of jumpscares.Look more cute then scary. I will check it out. Thanks  I consider jump scares the lowest form of fright. Classic games like Silent Hill 2 and Amnesia never relayed on jump scares. That's why I despise FNAF


----------

